# help with some Ohio River catfish tips:



## Clutcher (Apr 12, 2013)

I have never fished the Ohio River for any catfish I have a boat but I don't know where I can dock it off at. And where a decent spot would be to catch bigger Blue cats I live in Dayton so I will be heading down to the Cincinnati area.where on the river would be a good spot to do this without being in the way of commercial traffic or severe current . Any help would be greatly appreciated . Thank you very much for your help

Biggest blue i have ever caught was 40lb 6oz and i would love to beat that this year


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Clutcher, contact me with a PM once you have 5 posts in, then I can give you some info, I fish down there all the time and also from Dayton, perhaps I could tag you along and give you a river safety overview, thats a good idea since the Ohio is pretty unique with the barges and such. I will warn you though, over the last 5 years the commmercial fishermen have about wiped the majority of cats from the river, if you want to see what a big one looks like, you can find all the Cinci area cats at your local pay pond. a 40 from SW Ohio isnt out of the question but you will certainly have your work cut out in front of you but maybe youll get lucky and find a bigger one that hasnt been netted out yet. Ive done tourny's for catfish down there for over 10 years and its getting noticably worse every year, the last few tourneys I was in my boat never got any fish and neither did most of the teams, very rare for any team to bring in a full limit of 5-6 fish these days and most are channels. Not trying to steer you off but giving you a warning that the elusive trophy cat on the Ohio is a lot like the Muskie, a fish of 10,000 casts. 


Salmonid


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

The only public docks in the Cincinnati are are the public landing (just south of downtown), Frederick's Landing (on the Licking in Wilder, KY) Steamboat Bend (east of downtown at rt. 52 and 9 Mile), and Schmidt Field (just south of Mt Lookout on 52).

Cost varies from $5 to $10 per day. Steamboat closes when the river is above 28' on the Cincinnati gauge. Frederick's is open all year, even when the river is in the 30's. Schmidt closes when the river is in the 30's and it's typically only open May through November. They opened early this year though because it was nice, then the river came up and they closed again. I use all of them regularly except the public landing since it isn't free anymore and it has no floating docks. I think that if I'm going to pay for a ramp, it should at least have some sort of dock.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I would launch outta tanners in lawrenceburg, in. Alot of good drifting water both upriver and downriver. But like others have said, commercial fishin has really taken its toll. 40 is a trophy these days. I live a block from the Ohio and fish it 2-3 times a week and I'm hoping for 3 more fish above 40 this entire year (got one so far). Used to be able to go out and get multiples on a good day, not anymore. Save your money and head south to a state that supports keeping fish in public waters. My favorite is wheeler in Alabama. The James in the Richmond, va area is also a good option.


----------



## Clutcher (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for the replies sounds very discouraging about commercial fishing taking all the big cats out of the river I've heard nothing but good things in the years past about Big Blue's getting caught out of there I still may give it a shot though and hope for the best maybe .


----------



## Clutcher (Apr 12, 2013)

I am new to this blog stuff to what is pm ?


----------



## Clutcher (Apr 12, 2013)

Nevermind figured out what it was . I'm just tired of going to Saint Marys and indian lake and catching the small ones. I want to get back in fishing for the hogs and thought the Ohio River would be a good start.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

What about going upriver past KY and into WV border territory? Up past the Big Sandy River is still a long haul, but might be better then around Cincinnati.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dizzy said:


> What about going upriver past KY and into WV border territory? Up past the Big Sandy River is still a long haul, but might be better then around Cincinnati.


 The Portsmouth area and surrounding area has free access and decent fishing and Greenup dam is east of there. All the access is on US 52 starting at Shawnee Marina in Shawnee Forest next to the golf course, Court St. Landing right in Portsmouth and the ramp at Burkes Lane below the dam just off SR 522 and the marina just above the dam in Franklin Furnace. Some decent Blues and Shovelheads were caught at the dam last summer( more Blues than I had ever seen there) by folks fishing for Hybrids. Biggest Blue That I saw while I was there fishing weighed 52lbs and I was fortunate enough to have to hold the fish in the current right against the wall while the gentleman who caught it ran to his truck for his landing net. My arms are still sore


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Unfortunately the commercial fisherman have done some damage in the Ohio around Portsmouth as well. I've gotten to the point where I do most of my catfishing in the big scioto river between Portsmouth and Piketon. Caught a bunch of flatheads between 20 and 40 Ibs last year and only went a few times.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

If you dont mind the drive, i would try below the Markland Dam if what ur looking for is big fish that would be good.


----------



## jeleer2004 (May 11, 2013)

I did not know that commercial fishing was allowed
around the ohio river in cincinnati.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Kentucky and Indiana both allow commercial fishing. So that means the Ohio can be commercial fished along Kentucky's and Indiana's borders. And they've been commercial fished to death the last few years! And you can't get either state to even regulate commercial fishing let alone ban it! It will take both Flathead and blue cats becoming endangered in the Ohio River before they'll do anything about it.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Kentucky owns like 85-90% of the water also.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeleer2004 (May 11, 2013)

i wonder if they are commercial fishing up the licking river.
from the mouth on up apass fredricks landing.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For refference, I just got back from the biggest tourny in the Markland pool today, 42 boats of the best catfish guys from Ky, Ind, Ohio and WV. and best 5 fish winning weight was 64 lbs. and 36 lbs put you in the money today.. you figure it out, thats not good at all, out of all those guys, there was 1 quality fish, a 44 lb flathead and the next biggest fish was around 18 lbs. 90 % of the guys had 5 channels even theough everyone was fishing for blues and flatties, only a handful of either of those were caught. we managed only 6 fish all day, all channels and finished 14th I think ( give or take a place) 

The fishing in this pool has been decimated beyond belief, the KY DNR was at the ramp taking measurements and the sort for there ongoing study regarding just how bad the catfish populations really are. 

Salmonid
PS and yes Ive seen them up the Licking....


----------

